# Fairly light, for what it is



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I just finished my new Look 585 frame build up and was happily surprised when I put it on the accurate LB shop digital scale. 15.17lbs, ready to ride (no bottles or seat bag) This is Look's XL (?) size, with a 57 seat tube -- a 6'1" rider. Look 585s are noted more for their performance than for their lightness (I never read any weight figures, just saw lots of good rider reveiws), so I was pleased when we put it on the scale. I built the frame to race and train on, so I put function and dependability foremost before weight, using mostly components I;ve used, trouble free, on all my other race bikes..

I used: Selle Italia carbonio saddle, USE alien 0-setback carbon post (to be changed to a Thompson for adjustment ease, USE's mounting system still sucks!) Zipp B-2 carbon bars 44 bars, which are normal shaped but for a small flat on the top section, ritchey rcs stem(110x26). FSA headset (comes with the package) Dura Ace 9sp drive line, shifters and brakes with Cool-stop carbon specific pads. Shimano cables and chain. FSA ti BB and Team Issue Carbon Isis cranks in 172.5 . Speedplay Ti x1 pedals. Zipp 303 tubular rims with 28/20 spoke count, Ti Qrs and Conti Sprinter tires. Zipp valve extenders (to be changed..too flimsey) TacTao cages (you can 'pinch em' to tighten up their grip on your water bottles and they are durable)

For a "Journeyman" racer ride, built for lots of mileage and tough use, with utilitarian components, I think the Look turned out quite light. If you wanted to get silly expensive, you certainly could shave off another lb. without hurting the outstanding all around rideability of the bike. For a big guy like me at 175lbs, 15.2lbs is pretty light..

Don Hanson


----------



## jaredhartman (Mar 5, 2002)

*seems like a light build to me*

The 585 is definitely marketed as a light frame. The HSC 5sl fork is also a very light fork. Your build kit has no "heavy" parts. The bike has Zipp 303 tubular's which are by no means heavy wheels. 

You don't need to qualify your statement with "for what it is." You have a solid, light bike that better be light, for what it is. 

Anyway, it sounds pretty nice; post a picture.


----------



## studiddy (Sep 27, 2005)

Sounds fancy, but like jared said, considering the parts, I would have been surprised if it weighed much more than that. Then again, I wouldn't call a 175lb rider a big guy. You should throw some pics up.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

I'll post some pics, by and by. By "For what it is", I meant this Look was built with "function" as a race bike first and forermost on my priority list. I chose "good "1st, and then "light" 2nd, components that I've raced before and was happy with. I didn't use some components that I have on another bike that are lighter, but don't function as well. Or that have adjustment issues, or some that I "hear" are the "Gnat's A**" I didn't go out and buy the brand new (and untried by me) "zoot" anything, because my program was to get on the bike when done, and race it without any "issues"... So I was a bit(pleasantly) surprised that it came in so light using like, for example..the "plain vanilla" Dura Ace brakes, which aren't the lightest, but are very easy to live with, day to day and modulate quite well on carbon rims..

An aside: I just got home from a hillclimb/TT, raced on the new Look today. Some 1700' elevation gain over about 6 miles just off the shoulder of Mt. Ranieer here in the Pac NW. It felt very nice, taut, stiff, controllable and easy to get uphill on... absolutely no problems with the bike or any of the components (other than the slow rider) Interestingly, they had a prize for Seconds per Lb.....So they had some scales at the finish and if you wanted, they weighed you as you were with the bike at the finish..I weighed in at 193, shoes bike clothing and what was left in my water bottle. 175 as I stood there in riding gear without the bike, probably a bit dehydrated.. So, changing over to a Selle Ita. Flite titanium saddle on a Thompson post and having part full water bottle and a Garmin edge gps computer, along with using some Reynolds DV wheels added a couple of lbs to the weight of the bike..But adjusting the Thompson beats the crap out of that USE Alien with the dorky little allens and the 3 dumb bits that you have to get just right...And the Flite has a bit more padding than the Carbonio and I've seen guys break the carbon rails on the Carbonios, so add some more grams in the name of usability and dependability.
Didn't stay long enough to see who won the 'seconds per lb" category or even to get my own time..but I did get passed by two riders and I didn't pass anyone, so ..ho humm.. fun though to race a brand new bike, can't wait for a few sprints and some attacks, a bit of actual racing..
Don Hanson


----------

